# Not sure how I feel but Hi All



## Anonymous14 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi, I’ve been in a relationship with my husband for 6 years and few months, married for 7 months. I’ve been recently away as I received a job offer abroad. We then discussed to join each other towards the end of this year. Since I’ve left, we have been going through few arguments and both of us just wasn’t on the right page. We met again after 6 months of separation as he finally received a job offer closer to me.
I love him but at the moment my heart has a layer of sadness. We were drinking and talking about us, obviously touched about when we were living separately. He mentioned that he was in a strip club and a stripper showed him a video of her masturbating. She then asked him to come offer for a lap dance and he then prompted if she was going to show him a live show. While she was performing a live show, she asked him to tell her that she was better than his wife. He mentioned that he was furious and got her fired. After hearing that of course I’m going to be really upset for the fact that he was watching a woman jerking off. His intoxicated response was I’m sorry if this made u upset but I was defended you. I was even more upset because he didn’t think he did anything wrong and justified that he wasn’t even getting a hard on???! When I mentioned to him when he was sober that I’m still upset, he responded saying you need to work out your own feelings???! He said that I thought we established that I’m not good with emotions and I’m working on it. 
I just don’t know why am I supposed to feel? Like he thinks it’s ok because he didn’t have sex with her and his main point was I defended you? Was that supposed to make me happy? I just wished I didn’t have to see him after a long wait. This is quite heartbreaking for me. - A


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

So why was he going to strip clubs? Regularly? While you were gone. Most men don't go for the music...


----------



## Anonymous14 (Aug 6, 2018)

Not regularly. He was living with one of our friends in the city and he was tagging along with him. Our friend is a regular there and he pretty much knows everyone there. 
I was like telling him why would you even tell me that? If I didn’t know, I would have been just fine...? And for me now it’s just traumatising. His answer was look I was just being honest? Wtf? 
It is true, our sex life was close to none or **** for 1 year, and he has this weird thing going on that he isn’t good looking enough for me... 
now when he got here we started exploring our sexual lives together and it was amazing until he mentioned it....?


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Anonymous I'm sorry about ur problem. I must be missing something because I'm seeing several bothersome things. From staying with a friend who frequents strip clubs while you are far away, to him not realizing how upsetting it would be to u, and him thinking he's not good looking enough. How was ur relationship before u left? What am I missing?


----------

